# How can I get the most HP out of E46 325i



## bimmerparks24 (Sep 2, 2002)

Can the racing dynamics' team really develop something for my car to generate 324hp? Other than getting a new engine how can I get the most out of the stock block. Already have some minor mods. Just installed 410 diffs in the rear made a HUGE difference. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Can you list your current mods . . .*

so we don't suggest something you have already done 

*********************************************


----------



## bimmerparks24 (Sep 2, 2002)

Cold air intake, exhust


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

bimmerparks24 said:


> *Cold air intake, exhust *


Which types?

***********************************************


----------



## bimmerparks24 (Sep 2, 2002)

UUC Autowerks exhust and custom made intake that places the filter behind the bumper. Dynoed the car at friends shop w/ only the intake on and gained 9.4hp


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

A lot of AutoXer's are going to higher gear ratios. Who makes your 4.10 and what's the part number?






++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## bimmerparks24 (Sep 2, 2002)

I was going to put in Racing Dynamics


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Which filter do you have on the intake? I'm curious as to which ones work the best. :dunno:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

I thought you already have the 4.10 diffs installed?


----------



## bimmerparks24 (Sep 2, 2002)

No, I ordered it. The car is an auto and the shark injector is not availible yet for the 2001 I dont think.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Have you read about the Transmission software from Dinan? I heard it makes a huge difference.

Here's a link: http://www.dinanbmw.com/Products/3series/325i/325i.html#4


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Yeah, the UUC Autowerks exhaust is great, from what I hear! I'm thinking about getting one too. :dunno:


----------



## bimmerparks24 (Sep 2, 2002)

It's the best I have heard, in first gear it pops when you let off the gas. In the back seat the rides willn't like it though. Plainning on get the new Active Autowerks supercharger when it is realeased.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Raffi said:


> *Yeah, the UUC Autowerks exhaust is great, from what I hear! I'm thinking about getting one too. :dunno: *


You're thinking about the UUC-Active Autowerks joint venture exhaust right? I heard that's made by SuperSprint but the design was snaked from Tubi in Italy, no?

Anyone has the specs on this exhaust system?


----------



## bimmerparks24 (Sep 2, 2002)

Active Autowerks and UUC are two different companies. All I know is that the UUC exhaust system has never gotten a bad rap from any that has heard my car.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

bimmerparks24 said:


> *It's the best I have heard, in first gear it pops when you let off the gas. In the back seat the rides willn't like it though. Plainning on get the new Active Autowerks supercharger when it is realeased. *


Maybe the one from Downing/Atlanta like the one they make for the S54 is a better choice. :dunno:

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## bimmerparks24 (Sep 2, 2002)

whats a s54


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

bimmerparks24 said:


> *whats a s54 *


That's the engine code for the '01 and '02 M roadsters. The pre '01s are 454.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## bimmerparks24 (Sep 2, 2002)

the oil doesn't do anything to the engine. Are you sure.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Eugie may have exagerated on the hp - I doubt if that was the reading at the rear wheels, but there have been some cases of getting more power by reducing engine friction with some exotic lubricant.






++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------

